# NYC Hotel recommendations



## chobochobo (May 5, 2006)

Hi all, I'm going to be in the Big Apple for a week at the beginning of October. I'd be grateful for recommendations of clean, well located hotels please.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

What's your price range, and what are you looking to do in NYC?


----------



## chobochobo (May 5, 2006)

Just looking to be a tourist. It's been long time since I was in NYC, so I guess 150usd per room per night-ish sort of range?


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

chobochobo said:


> Just looking to be a tourist. It's been long time since I was in NYC, so I guess 150usd per room per night-ish sort of range?


Oi. A quick look at Expedia gives me the idea that October isn't the most inexpensive time to visit NYC. All of the places that I have stayed in and could recommend are priced well north of $150 per day during the month. Let's hope that there are more experience New York travelers who can suggest something.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

when we go we like to stay at the Rhiga Royal. Its on 56th street between 6th-7th avenue. Its in the heart of the theater district (Lincoln Center, Broadway, etc.) and all the rooms are 450-500 sf suites. Not the grand lobby of the Waldorf or Plaza but a much larger room and a very good price. The rooms are clean and well appointed. Good luck.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

The Rihga Royal, which I saw being built in my old zipcode, is having specials right now because of their "renovation". It is on 54th street, but tall enough so that one can still see Central Park (5 blocks northward) from the higher floors.
https://www.rihgaroyalny.com/?s_kwcid=1480117300000001816&clicksource=standard

Oh, and I'm adding this in as an edit: the Rihga Royal site boasts about being only ten and fifteen miles away, respectively, from La Guardia and Kennedy airports. They neglect to mention that, as many members here are already aware, the time it takes to get to either one is an hour and a half or more! Newark Airport, in nearby New Jersey, used to be accessible to me within a half-hour by car service from upper midtown Manhattan (west 57th Street).


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

The Wife said:


> The Rihga Royal, which I saw being built in my old zipcode, is having specials right now because of their "renovation". It is on 54th street, but tall enough so that one can still see Central Park (5 blocks northward) from the higher floors.
> https://www.rihgaroyalny.com/?s_kwcid=1480117300000001816&clicksource=standard
> 
> Oh, and I'm adding this in as an edit: the Rihga Royal site boasts about being only ten and fifteen miles away, respectively, from La Guardia and Kennedy airports. They neglect to mention that, as many members here are already aware, the time it takes to get to either one is an hour and a half or more! Newark Airport, in nearby New Jersey, used to be accessible to me within a half-hour by car service from upper midtown Manhattan (west 57th Street).


Thank you for the correction regarding 56th street. The poor soul would have been lost and Lord knows what else. As for transportation I like JFK because I can connect to the subway and get to Manhattan much quicker and cheaper.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

*Right you are, PT--as they say in Manhattan, one can now...*

"Take the Train to the Plane", in a reasonable amount of time and without contact with cabbies.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

If you have a reciprocal club membership (or can nail one down before October), the various college/university clubs are the best deal running. In your price range, clean, and central. 

As for the commercial options, Manhattan fills up quickly these days, and the good discounts go early. You might actually be better served to stay somewhat out of town-- say in one of the suburbs like Greenwich -- and commute in. That isn't fun, but at least you'll get to know Grand Central, which is a must-see on the tourist circuit.


----------



## chobochobo (May 5, 2006)

Concordia said:


> If you have a reciprocal club membership (or can nail one down before October), the various college/university clubs are the best deal running. In your price range, clean, and central.


Thanks, that's a good suggestion. Is there an Oxford University club in NYC?


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

www.oxfordandcambridgeclub.co.uk

They reciprocate with the Yale Club, and possibly others.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

The Pierre.

M8


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

For that money, I'd advise you check our Priceline. Recent successful bids in NY, according to are:

4* MTE Grand Hyatt - $100, $120, $145
4* MTE W New York - $125, $136, $140
4* MTE Intercontinental (Barclay) - $157
4* MTW Hilton - $120, $125, $145
4* MTW Westin Times Square - $120
4* MTW W Times Square - $160
4* MTW Marriott Marquis - $150

I could go on and on. There is of course no guarantee that you'll get these rates. But they are certainly better than any rates you'll get anywhere else. The cheapest average rate I found on Expedia.com for a 4* was $315/nt.


----------



## chobochobo (May 5, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Jill for the priceline idea, I've never tried it but may give it a whirl. I'm going to be there 9th to 15th October, apparently the 9th is Columbus day holiday so that may make things a bit busier/pricier.

Sorry for delay, haven't been checking this thread.


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

chobochobo said:


> Thanks Jill for the priceline idea, I've never tried it but may give it a whirl. I'm going to be there 9th to 15th October, apparently the 9th is Columbus day holiday so that may make things a bit busier/pricier.


Chobo, you may have to break up your stay into two chunks. Sometimes, hotels will give you a good price for 2 or 3 days, but get a little nervous about larger blocks of time. I know some real Priceline "experts" who've been successful by booking 2 nights, then bidding for one more, then one more, etc. They seem to think that the priceline/hotel software will only agree to certain low prices for short stays. Seems like a hassle, but it would be worth it TO ME, to save $1K for a week stay.

(Of course, if you do this, you run the risk of ending up in 3 different hotels in 6 days!)


----------



## chobochobo (May 5, 2006)

*Priceline*

Finally got round to trying out priceline last night. I started off on 165usd for six nights at MTE and MTW. Rejected and expanded to include UPMT, UES and UWS (my abbreviations) to 175 and still nothing. I may have to bid for the first two/three nights separately with a higher bid, as it's some sort of holiday on the monday? Swapping hotels once won't be too bad.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

chobochobo said:


> Finally got round to trying out priceline last night. I started off on 165usd for six nights at MTE and MTW. Rejected and expanded to include UPMT, UES and UWS (my abbreviations) to 175 and still nothing. I may have to bid for the first two/three nights separately with a higher bid, as it's some sort of holiday on the monday? Swapping hotels once won't be too bad.


I would suggest taking a look at expedia.com, sort according to price, find some in your price range, then carefully read the traveler's reviews. You may quickly find that you want to adjust your price range upward. Autumn, particularly around a holiday, is prime-time in the Big Apple! Case in point: my favorite hotel in NY is the Beekman Towers. This week, the midweek price is $199. On the week you are to be in NY, the minimum is $319, moving to $369 at a high. Please note as you are searching Expedia, that any hotel that offers a shared bath is one to be avoided unless you are a teenage backpacker accustomed to hostel living, or want to enjoy NY at its most unfiltered.


----------



## chobochobo (May 5, 2006)

*I'm staying at...*

the Benjamin. Seems quite nice.

I got it through priceline.com (thanks Jill). Spent more than I expected initially but I guess I was way way off base. Looking at the hotel website, I saved 35-40% off the actual rates. In the end, costing only 15-20% more than the 3* hotel that I was going to stay at if it didn't work out. So overall, a good experience - so far.

By the way, is my credit card charged now or when I check out? I'd love for it to be now as I used a sterling currency credit card and the pound is soooo strong.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

chobochobo said:


> the Benjamin. Seems quite nice.


I really like the Benjamin -- big rooms (for New York), comfortable beds, and a good location. The only downside is the presence of a fire station a block away, which means that you might be awakened by fire sirens in the middle of the night.


----------



## cd2np (Apr 5, 2006)

My two favorite NYC hotels...

1. Sofitel New York; and
2. The Library Hotel.

If you stumble across a deal on either, you would not be disappointed, IMHO.


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

I use "Express Reservations" for NYC hotels. They have been around longer than the internet and will have great deals. I like navigating on their site. Rooms by location, amenities, ratings, price. easy. 

I like to find hotels and stay in a new and different part of the city each time I go just to learn more about what the areas have to offer. last trips I've stayed in SOHO at 60Thompson. Nice.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Chris Despos said:


> last trips I've stayed in SOHO at 60Thompson. Nice.


My wife was recently on business in NYC and stayed there. She liked it very much. We may consider it the next time we visit together.


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

chobochobo said:


> the Benjamin. Seems quite nice.
> 
> I got it through priceline.com (thanks Jill). Spent more than I expected initially but I guess I was way way off base. Looking at the hotel website, I saved 35-40% off the actual rates. In the end, costing only 15-20% more than the 3* hotel that I was going to stay at if it didn't work out. So overall, a good experience - so far.
> 
> By the way, is my credit card charged now or when I check out? I'd love for it to be now as I used a sterling currency credit card and the pound is soooo strong.


Hope it works out for you! I think Priceline charges your card immediately. Then you can give the hotel a card at check-in to cover your incidentals.


----------



## akia (Sep 26, 2006)

hi,
the approximate range is 100 to 150usd.that is depends on you.
enjoy the trip..
cheers..


----------

